

Couple Gets Married on Twitter. Sort of. - derekc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/whats_a_twitter_wedding_funny_you_should_ask.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+readwriteweb+(ReadWriteWeb)

======
mikeleeorg
This reminds me of the Greg Rewis (@garazi) & Stephanie Sullivan (@stefsull)
proposal over Twitter: <http://www.wired.com/underwire/2008/03/true-story-
of-a/>

I don't know if they had a hashtag for their wedding though :P

